

Kagura - anigbrowl
http://www.kagura.cc/

======
Gys
Installed it on my MacBook Air with OSX 10.10.4 Takes to while to start
running. Finally shows a list of 'instruments' and only one of them can be
selected, showing a 'record' and 'run'. Clicking run turns the whole screen
black. The webcam is on, but nothing is visible or can be done. Not sure how
it should work otherwise. Have been waving a lot :-)

Maybe it is just a hoax and now the recording of my efforts is published
online ;-)

Some secret service might be wondering what sign language I am using...

------
rvschuilenburg
This reminds me of the guy who used a Wii remote to create/mix music.
Innovative idea.

